# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  عقد الوكالة

## ضياء الشمري

أخواتي واخوتي إدارة وأعضاء المنتدى المحترمون ..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لي عندكم رجا وطلب ...أما الرجاء فأن تتفضلوا علي بحسن كرمكم واما الطلب فأنني طالب ماجستير وأكتب في عقد الوكالة وبالتحديد في جزئية تعدد الوكلاء والموكلين ..علما إنني عراقي الجنسية وأدرس في العراق وعنوان رسالتي هو(( تعدد أطراف الوكالة دراسة قانونية مقارنة بالفقه الإسلامي ))...وأخذت القانون المدني المصري والفرنسي وقانون الموجبات والعقود اللبناني كتشريعات مقارنة بالقانون المدني العراقي وكل تلك التشريعات أقارنها بما جاد به الفقه الإسلامي ..
طبعا القانون المدني العراقي أورد في المادة (938) ببنديها الأول والثاني موضوع تعدد الوكلاء واكتفى بالإشارة الى حالة الأنفراد أو لأجتماع بالتصرف ولم يتطرق لغير ذلك!!...أما المدني المصري فتناولها بالمادة (707) واشار الى الأنفراد  والأجتماع ونص على التضامن فيما بين الوكلاء المتعددون وبحالات معينة ..ونهج نهج قانون الموجبات والعقود اللبناني ذات النهج الذي انتهجه المشرع المصري....هذه اشارات بسيطة عن فحوى الرسالة لتتضح الصورة لديكم .
وأنني اطلب من كل ذو كرم ولطف وكلكم كرماء ولطفاء إن شاء الله ..أن يسعفني بالمصادر التي تساعدني على إنهاء رسالتي وسأكون شاكرا له وممتناً عظيم الأمتنان .
دعائي للجميع بالخير والطمأنينة والسعادة

----------

